# Large Brown Moth



## EverReforming

I found one of these moths outside not far my door at home and its been there since yesterday.







Here's the actual article I found about it:
Large Brown Moth

Sounds like this thing will be sticking around for a few days. It's amazing!

Looks like I have a small piece of God's creation to admire every time I walk out the door for the few short days of its life while it resides there.


----------



## Elizabeth

Very beautiful! Really is. But it would send me racing into my house if I saw one. Something about big moths....


----------



## Leslie Koster

I have to agree with Elizabeth...I scream at a cricket in the house...I insist that my Knight in shining armor come and take care of it because it seems every time I get near to it it turns and starts to jump at me... Bugs and I don't get along.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

We have them here. They look a bit like owl eyes also.


----------



## turmeric

Those spots scare predators of little brain. I'm scared of bugs also.


----------

